# Glare on Kindle Fire Screen



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a Kindle and decided to get a Kindle Fire for my husband as a surprise anniversary gift just before we left on a cruise. He found that reading on the Kindle Fire in the sunlight by the ship's pool was virtually impossible. Never had any problem reading in the sunlight on my Kindle and was so disappointed since reading is the primary reason we have Kindles.

Any suggestions on how to improve screen visablity in sunlight?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Turning up the brightness might help.  And sitting in the shade rather than direct sun.  

But, yeah, the Fire is a backlit reader -- more like a cellphone or tablet screen. . .not going to work as well in bright light.  The eInk kindles are a completely different technology that are designed to be more like print on paper rather than a computer screen.  And, of course, paper can be read just fine out doors where as a computer, not so much. 

There are some screen protectors too, which might help with glare. . . . . . .


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

i use a screen protector it helps a little but the glare is still there


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Eileen Muller said:


> I have a Kindle and decided to get a Kindle Fire for my husband as a surprise anniversary gift just before we left on a cruise. He found that reading on the Kindle Fire in the sunlight by the ship's pool was virtually impossible. Never had any problem reading in the sunlight on my Kindle and was so disappointed since reading is the primary reason we have Kindles.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to improve screen visablity in sunlight?


Try to find shade and turn the brightness all the way up. Also, polarized sunglasses can be a big issue - they make it almost impossible to see the screen on the Fire (or an iPhone or iPad or almost any other LCD screen - most GPS screens are treated somehow so that they're more easily read). I get frustrated with my iPhone at times until I remember that I have on my sunglasses - once I take them off I can see the screen much more clearly.

One more thing to try is a non-glare screen protector - that might help cut down a bit on the literal glare - you just have to be really careful applying them so that they don't bubble up or get dust under them.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks.  I guess I bought the wrong e-reader since he'll use it for reading and much of the time will be in the sun.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's within 30 days you can return it, no questions asked, for a full refund (less return shipping.)  Then you can buy him an eInk model.

OR, you can claim the Fire for yourself and let him have your eInk model.


----------



## ljcrochet (Oct 22, 2011)

The fire is horrible in the sun because it is backlight.  I forgot that and took it with me to the playground, figured I could read and watch my girls play like I usually do with my kindle.  Only reason I took the fire is it has a case vs the kindle has a sleeve.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I use the Marware anti glare and it helps a lot with glare but in full sun the screen has the issues of any backlit screen.  It is okay in indirect sun IMHO.


----------

